# Deer Lease Shelter?



## LowCountryDuck (Dec 28, 2012)

I want to put up some sort of temporary buildng for equipment at our deer lease and was wondering  if anyone had any ideas of what would work. By temporary I mean something that I could put up for 2-5 years but take apart and move if need be, but permanent enough not be totally destroyed in a storm.

I need it to be large enough to cover a four wheeler, small tractor with various implements, and possibly a 22' pontoon boat that does not belong to me but family keeps it out there on occasion. I thought about a shipping container but my tractor is 6'6” wide not sure what size the opening on a container is. Has anyone built a temporary building like a pole barn on their lease? 
Pictures would be great to give me a reference on what to build. Thanks


----------



## flacarnivore (Dec 28, 2012)

Steel carport


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 28, 2012)

Get a conex box.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 28, 2012)

Pole barn is what most farms use....


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Dec 28, 2012)

Shipping container is 8 ft wide and would probably be the best weatherproof, portable and secure structure for the money. The container with a carport and you would be set and be able to take down if need be.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't have pics of the finished product but you get the idea. 16 x 16 divided up into a 9' wide bay for the tractor and a 7' wide bay for storage.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 28, 2012)

Lee, if I haven't said this before " You sir are a genius" I've been saving up lumber to build a new shed behind the house. One look at how you framed this and I realised that I already have enough lumber.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 29, 2012)

flacarnivore said:


> Steel carport



That will be the cheapest and easiest to move if you had to.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 29, 2012)

LowCountryDuck said:


> I want to put up some sort of temporary buildng for equipment at our deer lease and was wondering  if anyone had any ideas of what would work. By temporary I mean something that I could put up for 2-5 years but take apart and move if need be, but permanent enough not be totally destroyed in a storm.
> 
> I need it to be large enough to cover a four wheeler, small tractor with various implements, and possibly a 22' pontoon boat that does not belong to me but family keeps it out there on occasion. I thought about a shipping container but my tractor is 6'6” wide not sure what size the opening on a container is. Has anyone built a temporary building like a pole barn on their lease?
> Pictures would be great to give me a reference on what to build. Thanks



Good suggestions above.


Have you considered discussing this with the land owner?  They may be willing to split the cost with you on the condition you leave the shelter when the lease is terminated.


I have seen some of these used, I have never owned one. They may be worth checking out.

http://www.alaskatent.com/fabric.html


----------



## apache61 (Dec 29, 2012)

Shipping container is 8 ft wide and would probably be the best weatherproof, portable and secure structure for the money. The container with a carport and you would be set and be able to take down if need be. 
You can also put two side by side and cut doorway between them.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 29, 2012)

Times 3 on the 40 ft shipping container you can get them up to 53 feet long I think only way to get it one is with a tourch you get ready to move call a container place and have it moved


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> Lee, if I haven't said this before " You sir are a genius" I've been saving up lumber to build a new shed behind the house. One look at how you framed this and I realised that I already have enough lumber.



Once you get your posts set the rest goes up quick. I framed it in a day by myself. The steel took a day with help. The rafter hangers were worth the money.


----------



## ribber (Dec 30, 2012)

i bought a carolina carport 18'x21' for our lease, $745 total. they put it up and when/if the lease is up i'll take it down and put it up at my house. seemed like the best solution


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 30, 2012)

dwhee87 said:


> Get a conex box.



X 2

We have used these for years on jobsites. Mobile and will safely and securely hold a lot of stuff.


----------



## Grub Master (Dec 30, 2012)

Can the 40' conex box be delivered on a flat bed wrecker?


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 3, 2013)

Check out this Conex box solution.  Lots of storage.


----------



## comallard (Jan 3, 2013)

I like this ^^^


----------



## Johnny Reb (Jan 5, 2013)

Grub Master said:


> Can the 40' conex box be delivered on a flat bed wrecker?



If the flat bed wrecker is long enough... 

The folks that used to move ours had a truck similar to the one you see hauling/moving roll off dumpsters but longer.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 5, 2013)

Grub Master said:


> Can the 40' conex box be delivered on a flat bed wrecker?



The folks you buy them from can deliver them as part of the deal. The ones I have purchased for my employer were about $2000 with a $300 delivery fee.  They came from a dealer in the south Atlanta area

http://www.containertech.com/container-sales/#All


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 5, 2013)

One thing to think about, if the land owner doesnt live on the property, your storage shed/container will be a prime target for thieves. I would think a storage container would be harder to break into. The lease next to us built a wood building to store four wheelers ect during the season, guess what 3 4wheelers stolen about 3 weeks into gun season.


----------

